# Haunted Attraction - Belleville NJ



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have been working special FX on a haunted attraction that will be in Belleville NJ. I have been working with the creator Anthony Giordano who is a Hollywood Special FX artist. If anyone is in the area, try and come to the haunt. Its going to be great. Doors open tonight at 7 and will be run every weekend in October. Its located right next to state fair on main st. The story line is its an old factory and the workers went missing. Come by to see what happened to them and where they are now. It really is amazing. A lot of hard work and dedication went into this haunt. It was made in Less then a month and a half from the bottom up. The Haunters Association of America told us it was impossible to do but it was done and it is very professional and by far the scariest I have seen. We have actual Hollywood actors. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool that isn't too far from me and I know exactly where that is. It's goign to be a difficult year for us to go to haunts with the newborn and all, but will try to make it down there.


----------

